

Ask HN: Am I an Object Oriented or Functional programmer? - darrennix

I've been programming for years but I never studied CS in school so I'm weak on theory.<p>Lately, I've been seeing a lot of discussion on OO versus Functional programming styles in Python and I'm curious to know which flavor I've been writing in all this time.<p>Are there any good examples of the same app written both ways so that I can compare and contrast?
======
nostrademons
Labels are dumb. Programming's a tool; use whichever style gets the job
done...

But if you must categorize yourself, read Structure and Interpretation of
Computer Programs, and then read the Gang of Four Design Patterns book. If
SICP resonates with you more, you're a functional programmer. If GoF resonates
with you more, you're on OO programmer. As a nice side benefit, you'll have
read two good books and hopefully expanded your mind.

